# Type Safety warnung in JSP



## MQue (17. Jun 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

ich bekomme in meiner JSP eine Type safety Warnung bei forlgender Zeile:


```
final ArrayList<AnmeldeBean> list = (ArrayList<AnmeldeBean>) session.getAttribute("Liste");
```

Unchecked cast from Object to ArrayList<AnmeldeBean>, kann ich das irgendwie unterbinden,
Besten Dank,


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2009)

Mit @SuppressWarning, aber Java Code sollte in JSPs eigentlich sowieso nicht auftauchen


----------



## MQue (17. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Mit @SuppressWarning, aber Java Code sollte in JSPs eigentlich sowieso nicht auftauchen



ich weiß, aber es wird so verlangt vom Prof., kann ich @SuppressWarning in einer JSP auch reinschreiben in den Ausdrücken? werds am Abend ausprobieren, bin mom. in der Arbeit,
lg


----------

